# snow foam recommendations



## Scooba (Apr 25, 2008)

Hi, 

I am very new to detailing , having just bought a Kranzle 1152 and a snow foam gun and a few bits I was looking for some advice on what Snow foam to use, My car is dark grey metallic if that makes any difference.

I have bought some SF and was told mix it 150ml with 850 ml off warm water .

Any suggestions and reasons why please 


Thanks in advance


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The dilutions depend of manufacturer,mostly is 1-2",my favourite snow foam is:
Autobrite magifoam,Chemical guys no touch snow foam,Vp advanced snowfoam,Autofinesse avalanche,Bilthamber autofoam.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm more into cleaning power than looking pretty

Af avalanche is my choice for that reason, and they reason I moved away from magifoam


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I use Bilt Hamber. It has good dwell time on the foam at around 1.5" topped up to a litre in my foam lance bottle. It loosens stuck on winter rubbish really well and makes the wash much easier / safer imo. Mixing at about 1" to a litre it still works well but I prefer a thicker foam so up it to 1.5". Oh, it smells great too 

Hopefully attached a picture after part rinse with a pressure washer, hope that helps.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I first used Autobrite Magifoam and then used Auto Finesse Avalanche... I've since stuck with the latter of the two


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sorry forgot about your water question.

I'm undecided about using warm water perhaps others can help? 

I THINK the pressure washer mixes enough cold water with it anyway by the time it hits the panel it will be pretty much cold regardless. I have tried both but can't see any real difference in cleaning action. The foam certainly feels cold on the panel in both cases... having said that I still tend to use warm just in case it is better  

Can any one help more here please?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

redit5 said:


> Sorry forgot about your water question.
> 
> I'm undecided about using warm water perhaps others can help?
> 
> ...


you hit the nail on the head really, as soon as you pull the trigger on your PW cold water is mixed with the SF solution so it's a waste of time really.

I only use warm/hot water when using a pre-wash as that will actually hit the paint warm :thumb:


----------



## BUGLASS21 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fast foam great to use in a Lance or Pump Sprayer


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

redit5 said:


> I THINK the pressure washer mixes enough cold water with it anyway by the time it hits the panel it will be pretty much cold regardless. I have tried both but can't see any real difference in cleaning action. The foam certainly feels cold on the panel in both cases... having said that I still tend to use warm just in case it is better
> 
> Can any one help more here please?


The reason for filling the bottle with hot water is said to be to facilitate the mixing of the solution.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products.asp?page=3&cat=39


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

1) autobrite magifoam
2) autosmart smartfoam
3) autobrite super snow foam
4) linntec extreme snow foam
5) demon wash snow foam

imo magifoam is the best and they do it in colours so you can have fun too










cleaning power is just 100% better than demonwash pulls everything off the car letting it sit 8-10 minutes

I do 15-30ml cap in the snowfoam lance bottle and all apart from demonwash needs a bit more to get better foam


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Avalanche is my goto foam for best cleaning power!


----------



## ZetecEmma (May 20, 2013)

In all honesty I've only used magifoam so far but I find it does the job pretty well.
It foams up nice and thick (although that doesn't mean it cleans any better) and smells pretty good too.
Using warm water seems to make the foam thicker if that's what you like (it's how I like my foam).


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

im on the look out for a new foam too, tried Magnifoam and Orchard Car Cares Cotton Candy, cant say i found any to be that great really, have been thinking about AF Avalanche next time


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

Tried Magifoam
Orchard cotton candy
Now i'll be ordering Chemical guy's no touch
To op,from what I've read if you want good cleaning power try Bilt Hamber Auto foam.


----------



## sheady82 (Jan 15, 2014)

another vote for autobrite magifoam here picture below was after it had sat for 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Ultramousse :thumb:


----------



## GreyLeonFR (Mar 17, 2012)

Bilt Hamber Auto Foam!!

It's amazing.

A mate gave me a sample to try and I must say it's the best I've used by far and that includes:

Avalanche - very very disappointed, hardly any muck removal unless used virtually neat
Espuma Activo - pretty good but I thought it would be better
Chemical Guys No Touch - Really good but hard to get hold of
VP ANSF - Really good
VP PHN - Don't bother with this
Autobrite - Good but stayed around a bit too long

But, back to BH AF, it costs £15 for 5ltr which is cheaper than all the above.

I've still got quite a bit left so I'll use it for the next few washes to make sure but this is the first snow foam that has removed the dreaded water runs off my white car.

I'll let you know how it gets on.


----------



## budd (Jul 4, 2007)

anyone tried Ultimate Snow Foam ? 5 star rated by AutoExpess and the Gadget show, not that reviews mean that much 

http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/snow-foam/ultimate-snow-foam-5-litres.aspx

I've just used up the last of my Magifoam and while I was pretty happy with it, it produces good stable foam etc I felt it could be better at shifting grime, I was looking at the Bilt Hamber SF and noticed the Ultimate Snow Foam, not only is it better rated but at less than £14 for 5ltrs it seems great value, anyone any experiences good or bad ?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Auto-foam, best foam to pre wash cleaning power, no need for thick Gillette foam and waiting, just spray the foam on and you WILL see the dirt falling of, just amaizing cleaning power!
Here in Finland we have salty roads in winter, so BH A-f has been best so far.
..and yeah, it's LSP safe up to 8% (strongest mixture what you get from pw+foam lance)
No need to mix concentrate with water


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Just try Auto Finesse Avalanche, I've used this ever since I stopped using Magifoam, as it wasn't very LSP friendly.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Just try Auto Finesse Avalanche, I've used this ever since I stopped using Magifoam, as it wasn't very LSP friendly.


neither are PH neutral


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

BH Autofoam or Angelwax Fast Foam


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Going to try some angelwax fast foam


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

taylor8 said:


> Going to try some angelwax fast foam


Let me know how you get on with this, I'm thinking of getting some soon

Phil


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Phil-1 said:


> Let me know how you get on with this, I'm thinking of getting some soon
> 
> Phil


yeah will do:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> neither are PH neutral


So both will strip protection if used in the wrong ratio?


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> So both will strip protection if used in the wrong ratio?


Yeah with continual use, better off going for a ph neutral one like bilt hamber or valet pro :thumb:


----------

